# Tobi loving his new basking spot



## tobibaby (Jan 15, 2011)

i got this basking spot from the reptile show and he loves it 






















I love his face






thanks for viewing


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 15, 2011)

That is cool. Is it a cave on the underside? Cute picture, he looks like he is enjoying himself! Love it!!


----------



## tobibaby (Jan 15, 2011)

yes its a little cave that he goes under and comes out w/ his face covered in coco coir.. I love him


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 15, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## Isa (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice!! I love the basking spot you got. Tobi is very cute


----------



## terryo (Jan 15, 2011)

That's so cool! I used to have one of those for my EP hatchlings. I never thought of doing what you did with it for my torts. Very good idea. I love it.


----------



## Cherbear (Jan 15, 2011)

I have one of those sitting in my basement. Maybe I'll get mine out and use it again. Nice.


----------



## ticothetort2 (Jan 15, 2011)

Tobi looks so good, he's got the face of a grumpy old man!!!


----------



## Edna (Jan 15, 2011)

Does he like to bask on it or does he just like to climb over it? Mine have a hill with plants set into it and they use every possible path through it, including "bungee jumping" through the Boston Compacta fern. Funny little things!


----------



## jagsrule100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow what a beautiful tort, How old is Tobi now?


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2011)

Tobi is looking really good. He's completely smooth. He looks big too (in a good way). What does he weigh now?

Everyone's babies are looking so good lately. We are seeing so many smooth, healthy looking sulcatas and leopards lately. It makes me smile every time. Thanks for posting these pics. I'm still smiling...


----------



## RV's mom (Jan 16, 2011)

nice pics. happy camper. thanks!


teri


----------



## tobibaby (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks everyone 

he loves to bask on top of it and he loves to go under it, he just loves that thing in the first 2 pics he is hugging it he loves it so much lol 

he is 5 months and 6 days today and he weighs over 100 grs. i need to go get a scale.

Tom thanks to ur caresheet that i followed very carefully made him so smooth and healthy. btw he loves the mazuri but im only giving to him on sundays. it will be his sunday treat, cuz he is a little piggy. he does a new thing where he tries to bite the concrete when i take him out.. why is doing that??


----------



## jagsrule100 (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW 5 months old and he is already over 100 grams, mine is 5 months old and is only 46 grams lol but i guess each one has a different growing rate.


----------



## zoogrl (Jan 16, 2011)

He is so cute! He does have an grumpy old man face, especially in that last pic, I love it! He looks like a happy guy


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2011)

tobibaby said:


> thanks everyone
> 
> he loves to bask on top of it and he loves to go under it, he just loves that thing in the first 2 pics he is hugging it he loves it so much lol
> 
> ...



They are usually just very curious. They like to "test" things with their mouth. That's a nice growth rate for his age. Mine were 135-149 at that age, but they were growing really fast. Tobi's weight is just right. You know you can get a kitchen scale at Walmart or Target pretty cheap right? For someone who loves their tort so much, I thought you'd have one in each room.


----------

